# Do you WANT to be a parent?



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Forget whether you think you'd be a good parent, or whether you'd be able to support a child. Do you want children? If so, how many? Again, assume you could support them no matter what, and that they wouldn't inherit your SA and would be perfectly healthy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, I want to create a human being that is a perfect mixture of myself, and the woman I eventually trick into having sex with me.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

BananaCat said:


> How about you?


Honestly? I chose +3 :teeth I'm probably crazy, or a male nympho.

Oh wait....I **am** crazy :um:b

But yeah, I'm in no condition (physically, mentally, financially, maritally) to do that.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

No. But I am one.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

No. 

I think I could handle being a step parent which is why I'm now on the hunt for a DILF.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> No. But I am one.


First of all, hey man! Haven't seen you around here in a while. Second, I heard on the grapevine that you were a dad already?

EDIT: D'oh!:bash Forget that last part. I misunderstood what you wrote.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd like twin boys, and then a little girl.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Someday, maybe. No more than 2 kids though..


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not sure.... D: I suppose yes, though. In a perfect world.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

No.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

well if it was up 2 me i would have over 100 kids other than that no... 
yes go ahead flame me.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

It is one of my only real desires in life. I want 4 kids.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i wnat three kids..One boy n a gal n one would b somebody adopted from an orphange...i want to have a kid from orphange...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I would like to live in a child-free city, where the importation or creation of children is punishable by immediate permanent expulsion. Maybe because I didn't like kids when I was one, nor did I like being a kid... but nah, it's mostly because the brats like to scream and make so much noise by my window all summer.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Paul said:


> I would like to live in a child-free city, where the importation or creation of children is punishable by immediate permanent expulsion. Maybe because I didn't like kids when I was one, nor did I like being a kid... but nah, it's mostly because the brats like to scream and make so much noise by my window all summer.


I have said this to so many people... frankly, complaints such as yours annoy me far more than any child ever has.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Witan said:


> Again, assume you could support them no matter what, and that they wouldn't inherit your SA and would be perfectly healthy.


Then absolutely yes!
I used to want to have 3 kids  and it's only because of fear of being inadequate or that my child would develop anxiety, depression or just generally be unhappy that I no longer do.. If those things were guaranteed to be ok, then bring it on :b


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Absolutely...

_NOT_


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I want one, yeah, but I am not in the right place in my life for such a thing. Doubt I ever will be.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

God yes. I don't know why. Maybe it's in my biology or something, because I'm terrified that I would be a bad father and repeat my father's mistakes... but nevertheless I WANT it...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Now that I have a baby niece, maybe I want to have baby of my own. Who's going to be the baby's daddy?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

pita said:


> I want one, yeah, but I am not in the right place in my life for such a thing. Doubt I ever will be.


i want to make a babeh wit you


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Now that I have a baby niece, maybe I want to have baby of my own. Who's going to be the baby's daddy?


I call dibs! :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No way.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I may have jumped the gun on this. I don't want to have kids, but may not put off being a parent. It's not in my zone of want (right now), but maybe a parent. Adoption could be nice later down the road. Or someone with a kid(s) and being able to take the responsibility for them for her. Something I haven't thought too deeply about, though. Just speculating what life can throw at you.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

As of right now, no way. Way to much responsibility man. I can barely discipline my dogs, lol!


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

blah


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

No kids for me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Paul said:


> I would like to live in a child-free city, where the importation or creation of children is punishable by immediate permanent expulsion. Maybe because I didn't like kids when I was one, nor did I like being a kid... but nah, it's mostly because the brats like to scream and make so much noise by my window all summer.


Yeah, children are icky. I really hate riding the bus when those hoards of middle-schoolers and high schoolers get on. They are so loud and actually rough house on the bus, right over other passengers. I wish they didn't use public buses. And when I went to the aquarium with my dad, there were tons of them. Screaming and running around like nut cases. Lots of parents with small children too. Totally ruined the serenity of the beautiful fish. Need to have special "no kids" hours at that place.

Sometimes I find little girls to be cute but the worst are little boys age 2-3. I stayed at this one house for a while and the grandson would come over sometimes. They had to put up a barrier to keep him out of the hallway and the bedrooms. I watched for a while and the little turd would wander around the living room and knock over everything that he could reach. I don't know why they didn't keep him in a crib or at least chained up or something. The kid was intent on destroying the house.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No I didn't want to deal with my nephew when he was younger or even now since he acts like a five year old. So why would I want to have to raise kids they drive me crazy with their screaming and everything else.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I hadn't given it any serious thought until quite recently, when I learned that my cousin had a little daughter. I fell in love with her immediately. She's just the most adorable kid I've ever seen -- strawberry blonde hair, bright blue eyes and a smile that melts my heart . :mushy

That experienced seemingly awakened some latent paternal instinct in me, and now I find myself genuinely yearning to have children. I never thought I'd feel this way.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I started saying no when I was 13, and almost a decade later I still am saying no. So many guys want kids though


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Eraserhead said:


> I hadn't given it any serious thought until quite recently, when I learned that my cousin had a little daughter. I fell in love with her immediately. She's just the most adorable kid I've ever seen -- strawberry blonde hair, bright blue eyes and a smile that melts my heart . :mushy
> 
> *That experienced seemingly awakened some latent paternal instinct in me, and now I find myself genuinely yearning to have children*. I never thought I'd feel this way.


Haha! That reminds me of this old thread I made way back when. Apparently, you (and I) aren't alone.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Witan said:


> Haha! That reminds me of this old thread I made way back when. Apparently, you (and I) aren't alone.


Hey, I'm totally in on this!!

I always wanted kids, but more for the systematic picket fence life I want(and only two, back then)... when I hit 16 I started desperately wanting to be a father


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

YES. very much so. i really want to be a mother so much more than a wife. it's ironic al bundy is my icon hahaahah


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Witan said:


> Haha! That reminds me of this old thread I made way back when. Apparently, you (and I) aren't alone.





AfarOff said:


> I always wanted kids, but more for the systematic picket fence life I want(and only two, back then)... when I hit 16 I started desperately wanting to be a father


It's interesting to me that you guys started developing paternal urges at such early ages. I had virtually no such desire until about two months ago. And none of my male friends seem particularly interested in having children.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

No i don't want to bring kids into the world with the the way the world is today. and i will say that the cost to raise a kid i rather save the money.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

I already have 1, but I want maybe 1 more. Preferably a little girl, so I can have one of both genders. 

EDIT: just to add...... the way some of you are hating on children is really quite offensive. This is a "do you WANT children" thread, not a "what do you THINK ABOUT children" thread. Until you actually become a parent, you will not understand them.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I marked both 'No' and 'Yes, one' because I'm unsure. Although I probably won't ever have any.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

I really hope I never have children. it's not so much that I realize i'd be a horrible father, but I really don't like the notion that there's a probability that my offspring would struggle with the same problems I do (depression, anxiety, NO self esteem or self worth, etc.)


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes! I love children, I'd like to raise 4 of them.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I kinda want to be a parent but I can't figure out what my reasons are. I wonder if my reasons are selfish. And if it matters if they are selfish.

I can't help but want to examine myself.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep. I've always dreamed of being a father to a girl and a boy =) I want to raise and lead a respectable family.

You know who else wants children? MY MOM!


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Someday, yea. A boy and a girl.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not sure actually. Maybe I will someday. If I have children, I want 1 or 2.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope, I don't want kids. It's not worth it even though I like kids. They're funny and happy all the time but it's just not worth it to me.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, someday.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Definite yes. I've been interested in kids for a few good years now. I have this feeling in me, like I'm meant to be a parent. I love playing a parent, writing a parent's POV. The thought of a child looking up to me and calling me 'Mom' is so heart-warming... I want it so bad. If I had my way I'd want: boy, girl, and another boy. 2-5 years apart for each. It hurts so much though because I am nowhere close to having a boyfriend/husband or a life where I could have a kid. I just hope should that time come, I'd want a kid just as much as I do now. I want a child so bad, I have times when I sit there and cry and pretend my Stan Marsh plush is my child and wishing it were a real child I was holding.

Yeah, I want children... :/


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Absolutely not right now, but it MIGHT change. And if I do want a kid only one unless I get twins... Which runs in my boyfriend's families.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

_^This pic is awesome, though I would like 1 or 2 kiddos in the future._


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I do actually weather or not I believe I'll have them is a different story.....but I would love to have kids.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I want to be a parent some day  Not now, but eventually. I think the sole purpose of our existence is to procreate the next generation to keep the human race going. Plus, I wouldn't mind seeing something I created running around :lol It'll be just like when I was a kid, watching the dinosaur grow in the glass of water hahaha :blank


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not a bit, no way. Have no interest at all in that kind of responsibility.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Someday


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Considering all the bad karma I've accumulated in my lifetime, there's a good chance that anything to be borne of my genes would wind up a cannibal sasquatch or the next Stalin. Adopting would be great, though.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

No. At least, this is my opinion at the moment. I used to, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

Witan said:


> Forget whether you think you'd be a good parent, or whether you'd be able to support a child. Do you want children? If so, how many? Again, assume you could support them no matter what, and that they wouldn't inherit your SA and would be perfectly healthy.


 I voted no but with this explanation I'd change my vote.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd like to be a parent someday.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i would like a kid. maybe two.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm 19 right now but in the future I DO want kids 

I want 2-3 kids. Maybe 2 boys and a girl or 2 girls and a boy.

Hopefully I can get my act together and start socializing more cause I really want kids when I get older.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Can sometimes be an option? I love children and I'd like to experience pregnancy and raising a child. However, I worry about my ability to pass on good life skills to my child (being socially anxious and all).


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I want 3, two boys and a girl or vice versa would be ideal! Seeing other people with cute little munchkins makes me want one too. 

It would be depressing getting fat and having to lose the weight  Well worth it, I'm sure.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

hells yeah, mother has to be artistic though to some degree, love to teach my kid how to be an artist. =]


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i voted no because i don't want to make any new kids ever. but i wouldn't mind caring for pre-existing kids.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I do not think that I will be financially stable enough to be a parent.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Never.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i used to but not anymore. the desire just died away. i adore kids and would love to be an aunt though.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I have one child currently, I would love 2 more.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Nope.

Never. 

No way.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

ehhh maybe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two kids. Someday.

....watch, the bug in the forum software will hit and put me in the category of wanting 82 kids. :no


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

i have a kid, and do not want anymore


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I used to think so. I had ideas of who they would be but I realized soon enough that I made them what _I_ wanted to be. I didn't actually want kids. So no, I don't want kids. I don't want to be responsible for anyone but myself. Too much stress. And they're annoying too. But like all my opinions, this one's subject to change. If I did relent, I suppose I'd want two.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

No, no and no.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

hell yes i do! its a once in a lifetime experience that teaches you to grow, brings you happiness, leaves some continuation of me in the world through, i can be responsible for the growth of a person who will help more people! i can CREATE life. i dont want to give up that gift. 4 children would be ideal...


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

So far I'm leaning no. I don't want to be responsible for ****ing up another person's life.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Tossing aside all of the morals and worry about passing on my ****ty genetics, yeah. I'd want one. Probably a daughter if I was lucky. Sure, her teenage years would suck for daddy, but little girls tend to be so much less obnoxious and much more adorable than boys in their toddler years. I'm thinking if I somehow luck out and find a woman I'm willing to marry around my mid-twenties, then I'd be all for a kid as soon as we were fairly financially secure and both absolutely sure we wanted one.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Never.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Under those circumstances, I would consider it.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes I would like to have children and as many as my wife wants.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes i do, I have always wanted to have a daughter  Not now of course, but when i meet the right guy i guess, hoping i do someday.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

It's not a surprise that 50% said no, nobody wants to be someone's personal slave, we have better things to do, other priorities other goals in lives and we can't be distracted by some bald headed crying kid with no teeth who wants a diaper change or food that costs money, nobody wants to have their sleep ruined by some brat


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Never......
No way!!!!


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I would actually like to have 3 children some day. A boy, a girl and another one of either sex. Will I be able to achieve this? Who knows...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I always lean towards no.. but recently seeing my baby cousins grow up and how much joy it brings to their parents, its kind of melted me a little I guess. I still don't want children but if I ever went down that road, I think I would adopt because I wouldn't want to pass on ****ed up genetic traits like the reason I'm on this website.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*delete*


----------

